

Ask HN: Embedded systems job market? - EricCantownana

I'm thinking about what CS career to go into. It seems like embedded systems will just keep growing and is a pretty safe bet right?
If there is another downturn in the economy, will this sector be badly effected or could it even grow in spite of the economic downturn?
======
subhobroto
I would say embedded systems is more of a CE major than CS, but before you
decide on what you want to major in, do take time to reflect on whether you
would have worked on it even if you had no one paying you money for it. There
are multiple fields that will just keep growing over the years, but you need
to love it enough to have your learning keep growing with it as well!

It's likely you had some exposure to embedded systems either through a
relative who works in the field or you saw a senior project, and that makes it
interesting to you: you bet it is. However, it's very much an
interdisciplinary field requiring in-depth understanding of the physics _and_
software of the device you are designing or developing against.

Consider building robots. I guess it's one of the applications of embedded
systems that will just keep growing over the coming years, and will get more
funding as companies try to automate their workflow to reduce costs.

Now, would you consider building robots on your own if no one paid you?

Then you must ask yourself: would you have enough drive to trace out and debug
why your robot resets every time its motors start running at full speed even
when you have already double checked "everything that could possibly go
wrong"?

